# Diagram of the Quandrant Zone Theory?



## seninoniwashi (Jan 23, 2008)

Anyone out there have a good diagram of the quadrant zone theory? I was starting to draw one of my own but I'm having an issue capturing depth (I'm not exactly the best artist :duh:.)


----------



## Ray (Jan 23, 2008)

seninoniwashi said:


> Anyone out there have a good diagram of the quadrant zone theory? I was starting to draw one of my own but I'm having an issue capturing depth (I'm not exactly the best artist :duh:.)


Start with this and adjust it:
http://training.seer.cancer.gov/module_anatomy/unit1_3_terminology2_planes.html


----------

